# Harvesting the Eucalyptus



## TimV (Jan 12, 2009)

Eucalyptus are weeds. They choke out whatever tries to grow underneath them. Arborists hate them since they have thin bark and you can't get your spurs into them without pounding your shins and knees. Homeowners wish they'd never planted them since the branches break easily and fall down on the car.

But, they make really, really good honey, and lots of it. The leaves smell, they are messy, but the honey has a hint of spice, almost like gewurztraminer wine. It sells well, and is the favorite kind of honey for my customers.

They are from Australia, and we have about 200 species that grow here on the Central Coast. They bloom in the winter, and make themselves really desirable to pollinators by producing copious amounts of nectar during a time when most other plants don't have flowers. 

This post is only partly to make Lawrence jealous. Well, really. During the 6 hottest months of the year, we get no rain, so when his bees are frolicking in blooming meadows, mine are getting really hungry. The winter and spring here is the only time I get lots of honey, and that's only in good years. 

This year the weather's about perfect for the Eucalyptus harvest. My strongest colonies are producing a "super" (those boxes) full of honey, or about 25 pounds, every two weeks.

Last week I had my first harvest






And back from the Farmer's Market, with some welcome cash in the wallet, a very happy beekeeper.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 12, 2009)

Eucalyptus honey is great stuff. Almost as good as Tupelo :biggrin:

I have a lot of work to do to get ready for our early flow. The Red Maples are about a month away and the Titi is starting fill their buds.

Gotta go and get supers and stuff ready.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 12, 2009)

Isn't youclippedus the official Jewish tree?

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 12, 2009)

I have never heard of that kind of Honey or any other kind than the normal one.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 12, 2009)

Martin, there are an almost unbelievable varieties of honeys. Actually, if there are enough flowers in bloom in an area and you can place hives appropriately varietal honeys can be made from almost any bloom that produces nectar. Titi, clover, alfalfa, cotton, blackberry, blueberry, citruses, galberry, and so on; even kudzu makes a great honey! It is a fascinating aspect of the apiary business.


----------

